# [Verkaufe] SteelSeries Siberia 650 Gaming Headset, schwarz



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2016)

Habe hier ein nagelneues Headset oben genannter Marke im Angebot. War nur wenige Tage bei mir zu reinen Testzwecken im Gebrauch, da es aus einem Testmuster-Programm stammt (darum auch keine vorhandene Rechnung).
Wurde komplett auf Funktion geprüft, funktioniert einwandfrei und befindet sich in einem optisch makellosen Zustand. Schutzfolien auf Ohrmuscheln, Bügel etc. hab ich zum Schutz noch drangelassen. Und auch die OVP hat keinerlei Spuren.

Im Gesamtpaket sind drin:

- das genannte Headset
- eine USB-Soundkarte (nur im Gebrauch mit dieser lässt sich die LED-Beleuchtung mit einer Auswahl von 16,8 Millionen Farben an den Ohrmuscheln anpassen)
- 3 USB-Adapter-Kabel (Micro-USB-Verlängerung, Micro-USB auf 3,5mm-Klinke Audio/Mikro und Micro-USB auf 3,5 mm Stereo Klinke inkl. Steuerleitungen für Smartphone-Bedienung)
- Kurzanleitung

Weitere Informationen dazu findet ihr hier:

https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/siberia-650

Die dazugehörige Software muss online runterladen werden. Da ich bereits ein Beyerdynamic MX300 besitze und dieses auch weiterhin vorziehe - ist allerdings auch eine ganz andere Preisklasse -, habe ich keine weitere Verwendung fürs Siberia, und bevor es im Original-Karton vor sich hinstaubt gebe ich es lieber weit unter Normal-Verkaufspreis ab. Der momentane Preis steht bei Amazon dafür bei gut 180,- Euro, ich würde es für *140,- Euro und Versand inklusive *verkaufen.
Wer Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2016)

KATSCHINNNNNGGGGG!!! [emoji5] 

Verkauft! Das neue Skylake-Mainboard ist damit schon mal gedeckt. 

Thread kann geschlossen werden.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------

